

Apple's Technical Feats of the Decade - bensummers
http://speirs.org/blog/2010/1/2/apples-technical-feats-of-the-decade.html

======
rbanffy
Not a very good list. Besides that, some factual errors ("Alan Kaye"?!, Apple
inventing WebKit) take away the remaining value.

